# Most ridiculous animal-related thing you've ever heard?



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

...Sort of a game, sort of really sad, to be honest  What's the dumbest/most ridiculous thing you've ever heard anyone say concerning animals? Please, no names (unless it's yourself and you feel like sharing), but RF needs a silly thread now and then!

My personal one is this, I heard it just awhile ago:
"Who wants to buy my puppy blue nosed pitbull? $250."
"Why are you getting rid of him?"
"he ate my shoes. they were dope."


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

This lady told me today that she loved my dog and wanted one. Her son was petting her then went to touch his mom and she flipping yelling at him that she is allergic to dogs and he can't touch her. I told her that my dog isn't a hypo type, but if she is allergic there are hypos out there. She said no I want one like yours. Hahah Uhh how's that going to work?


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Theres no such thing as a 100% hypoallergenic dog. Dander is what people are allergic too. Dander is in skin cells and saliva. Shedding can spread dander around because theres little bits of skin stuck to it. Hypoallergenic are just less allergenic. Take my cousin for example, shes allergic to dogs and she has a yorkie mix. Even though it doesn't shed she still cant cuddle with her too much, has to wash her hands after petting her, and her skin breaks out if she gets licked (oh and this is a family dog who gets plenty of cuddling and love from the other family members so shes not devoid of affection.) My cousin loves her but has to limit contact.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh and the funniest thing is when people get mad at me for having a male and female dog together because theyll "have babies". My male dog is neutered and my female dog is still a puppy and getting her surgery once my tax return is figured out.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

I've even had people ask me if my rats will have babies even after I've told them that they are both males.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I was on the phone to my mother once describing my progress with our cage aggressive/rat aggressive rescue Bear. I told her about how he had bitten me earlier because he did not like me moving things in his cage. My mother then started going on and on about how I should check myself for rabies. She was so serious and no amount of trying to convince her otherwise convinced her that I wouldn't be frothing at the mouth in a week, so I just told her I would watch for symptoms.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

With my dog, I get a surprising amount of people who comment (as they are petting him and he's being a huge ham as usual): "Does he bite?" - AS THEY ARE PETTING HIM *smh* or this is getting common:"He's SO friendly...for a Shar Pei." I lost count of the dumb things I heard with my rats...I'll post them if I remember. I did have someone ask me if my first rat was a ferret. ;D


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Aug 25, 2014)

Ha! I got that one the other day! Told a lady I had a rat, and I only have the one female right now. I got the, "Oh, god! She's gonna have too many babies!" Lol what? X-D I didn't explain it to her, though. I just stared at her and walked away.I've heard quite a few dumb things about animals. My pet peeve, though, is when I'm walking my dog and people react to him like he is going to maul someone.. Because they don't understand what breed he is and he wears a halti (gentle leader) which they confuse with a muzzle. I hear, "Is that a pit?" And "Why is he wearing a muzzle?" Way too often. I've heard some interesting things about chicken eggs as well. How people think it is just so gross to eat eggs your chickens laid at home.. Like the store bought eggs didn't also come from a chicken's keister.


anawelch said:


> I've even had people ask me if my rats will have babies even after I've told them that they are both males.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Queso said:


> Ha! I got that one the other day! Told a lady I had a rat, and I only have the one female right now. I got the, "Oh, god! She's gonna have too many babies!" Lol what? X-D I didn't explain it to her, though. I just stared at her and walked away.I've heard quite a few dumb things about animals. My pet peeve, though, is when I'm walking my dog and people react to him like he is going to maul someone.. Because they don't understand what breed he is and he wears a halti (gentle leader) which they confuse with a muzzle. I hear, "Is that a pit?" And "Why is he wearing a muzzle?" Way too often. I've heard some interesting things about chicken eggs as well. How people think it is just so gross to eat eggs your chickens laid at home.. Like the store bought eggs didn't also come from a chicken's keister.


I blame it on Texas' lack of sexual education. My health class was pretty much like the one from Mean Girls, "dont have sex or you will get pregnant and die". They never really taught us how babies are actually made and believe or not, a lot of people my age and older still don't know.


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

Everyone who I told that I was getting rats immediately told me how filthy and smelly they were! I proved them wrong, I didn't tell any of them until today that I got them and had had them fore several days and they were shocked that they couldn't smell them lol. 

And owning the breeds of dogs that I do, I hear a lot of "don't feed them raw, they will get a taste for blood", "all pits should be put down", "german shepherds make good guard dogs because they're so mean", etc. I try to prove people wrong instead of arguing with my perfectly behaved pets


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

My mom grew up in new york so she always thought of rats as dirty, flea ridden, chihuahua sized vermin. So she was pretty uneasy about me getting a single rat let alone two. But I've proved her wrong with my sweeties.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

You mean your mom grew up in New York City, I'm guessing  
Upstaters aren't city people (and no, upstate is not everything above Weschester is Upstate New York. http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3d/Map_of_New_York_Economic_Regions.svg

8, 9, 10 are all "downstate"
4, 3, 6, 7 are all "central NY"
Partially six and five definitely are upstate
aaaand finally 1 2 and partially three are western NY. 

I live in six but I'm just as far away from anything in 5 as I am from anything in 6 so I always considered this little part "upstate". Plus Upstater is just generally easier and shorter than upstate NY. 

And, of course, "upstate" varies in definition for people. Like I said, most city people apparently consider anything north of Westchester upstate.... o_o


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

I'm back ;D with some more gems:

Somebody approaches me as I'm walking my dog back to my car while at a local dog-friendly mall: "Is that one of 'em Schnauzers?" My Shar Pei was born with virtually none of his breed's defining wrinkles, so he gets mistaken for a Pit Bull a lot, but a Schnauzer? Come on, they don't look _*anything *_alike. Speaking of pit bulls...

Another time I was walking my dog in my neighborhood when one of my neighbors yells/asks across the street: "Is he full pit or a pit mix?"
Me: "Neither, he's actually a Shar Pei. They're a breed from China." 
(Evidently that went over his head): "So a pit mix?" 

As I have mentioned before, I also get a lot of asinine/ignorant comments about his breed's perceived viciousness/fighting dog ability. Too many to list. 

Some woman once approached me in a pet store when I had Havoc, who is a huge hairless squish who has long since passed away, on my shoulder and proceeded to ream me out about forcing a "poor sick animal to live for my entertainment" or some BS like that. The look on her face (once I got a word in) when I told her that he was a healthy, but unusual-looking breed of rat that was born hairless was priceless. ;D

Speaking of my hairless rats, I was asked on several occasions in all seriousness if I shaved them. 

Oh and just today I'm at a PetSmart buying a new molly for my fish tank. I have literally just explained to the employee that I have an all-male tank because I do NOT like dealing with the babies and females tend to come to me pregnant, so I always get boys. She asks me this: "If you want to breed them, you're gonna need a girl."


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

When you show animals at a fair you tend to run into all sorts of stupid people. I used to show rabbits and during fair time you had to put your rabbits in special pens inside the rabbit room. Despite all of the signs warning people that rabbits bite they would still stick their fingers through the wire and try to poke the rabbits. What surprised me the most is that it was the adults who were ignoring the signs. I caught one guy in the act and I told him that if he enjoyed having five fully functional fingers he should quit sticking them into the rabbit pens. He looked me directly in the eye and stuck his finger right back into the cage . I also found it amusing when people would walk their children past the geese in the poultry barn and say "look at the ducks!".


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Oh wait I forgot to add the story about how some guy (more like a thug) challenged me to a dogfight. We were at the dog-friendly outdoor mall in my post, different person though. This is my boy:








Yes, this is my "vicious" "Pit Bull" apparently. I guess my boy missed the memo. He's graduating from Canine Good Citizen btw in that photo. xD
We had been walking around for a couple of hours and were taking a break from window/legit shopping on one of the benches. I'm playing on my phone not paying too much attention and my dog is at my feet. It's late afternoon-ish so there's people around but mostly pretty quiet, however there are some shady-looking older teenagers-young adults my age milling nearby - this is relevant in a second.

One of the guys approaches us, unbeknownst to me at first he has a large Boxer on a chain and is standing over it between his legs. His dog is staring intensely at mine but isn't being aggressive.

"'Cuse me?" *I look up*
"What kind of dog ya got?"
"...Shar Pei."
"I bet mine's tougher than your's. He real strong and real big." 
*I look down at my dog, back at the thug, his dog, back to mine, and up at the thug* and say the snarkiest thing I can think of at the time:
"Yeah...he probably is." *goes back to my phone*

The look on the guy's face would have cracked me up if I wasn't so freaked out by his proposition at the time. It was a mix of , , and ???, that's the only way I think of to describe it. I don't think he was expecting that. We left not too long afterwards so I didn't see what happened after that. Probably the weirdest/most screwed up thing I have ever heard about a dog, but I always tell people about the guy who wanted to fight my dog.


----------



## annageckos (Sep 26, 2014)

Do you feed your dogs raw? I do, I have three dogs and I've had someone tell me before 'Don't feed raw pork to dogs because it taste like human and will make the dogs aggressive.' So now I wonder, who has tried eating a human to decide it taste like pork? Another one I've gotten about my dogs. I have a lab/pointer mix who looks more like a pointer with the slim waist and deep chest, a basset hound and a german shepherd. The pointer mix and the basset do have similar colors and markings. I've had someone ask if the little one was the baby of the other two. I have also had more then one person ask if the pointer mix was a pitbull...



sarah424 said:


> And owning the breeds of dogs that I do, I hear a lot of "don't feed them raw, they will get a taste for blood", "all pits should be put down", "german shepherds make good guard dogs because they're so mean", etc. I try to prove people wrong instead of arguing with my perfectly behaved pets


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

ILoveMyMonsters said:


> Oh wait I forgot to add the story about how some guy (more like a thug) challenged me to a dogfight. We were at the dog-friendly outdoor mall in my post, different person though. This is my boy:
> View attachment 175513
> 
> 
> ...


Your Shar Pei is so handsome. He does look like a pit but thats not a bad thing. It makes him look so unique! Its funny my apartment complex doesnt allow Shar Pei's because they are "wolfdogs" and not the usual "aggresiveness".


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

"Don't step on a cockroach, they carry their eggs in their blood and you'll spread their eggs!"

Uhhh, do you understand what blood is for? No, roaches do not have eggs in their blood! Depending on the species they lay one large sack or "birth" live young. 
However, if you do step on a roach and leave the corpse it will likely be eaten by other roaches. 

"Tarantulas jump!" 
Oh my gods! I would love to see Ama jump, that would be hilarious to watch! Tarantulas are not physically capable of jumping, they can push themselves off a branch, but that's not the same as jumping 6 ft in the air (which is what most people claim they can do). Ts are the least athletic spiders I've seen, they are heavy. They are a bit like cows in build, very heavy, very sturdy, not made for big jumps.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

My favourite and most common is "Where did you get your rats from? Did you just catch them from outiside?" I also had a breeder tell me that 'don't worry rats can't mate until they are 12 weeks old'. I love people sometimes.


----------



## Vegn (Jan 2, 2014)

I agree tarantula's can't jump but cows/bulls/buffalo/etc. are actually quite nimble. Watch one of the bucking bull championships, those things really jump and twist. However thy aren't really jumping over stuff as much as up and around. 

One thing that I get a lot is "how old is your puppy". My dog is about 8 years old. She is a mutt though, whippet, and/or beagle/terrier but she looks a LOT like a miniature lab. One of the American yellow labs, but shrunken down. It's not really ridiculous, but I do get it a lot.

The worst was "goldfish don't need filters and can live fine in a 2.5 gal tank" Can they live? Ya for a few months but when I look at my tank with 3 and the smallest is about 3 1/2 inches with out tail and about 2 inches deep and the largest is about 4 1/2 inches and still growing, I can't imagine how stunted one living in a 2.5 gal must be. They are also dirty and definitely need a filter, not to mention they need the extra oxygenation. They are also insanely social and smart. Wasabi goes and nudges Tank sometimes (Tank is a rescue and got his entire tail and part of the muscled area that connects tail to body bitten off and it causes him to be very top heavy so he often sits with his face down to the sand, although he doesn't seem bothered by it) to make sure he's okay when he's face down and they often sleep next to and near each other. A lone goldfish in a 2.5 gal tank with no filter is like a lone rat in a 10 gal aquarium as it's perma home.


----------

